# Toshiba laptop "battery unknown remaining".. "No battery detected"?



## Sarahness (Apr 25, 2012)

*Toshiba laptop "battery unknown remaining".. "No battery detected"?*

Hello, 

My Toshiba Satelite U400-112 's original battery was getting old and can hardly hold any charge. I got this replacement battery from ebay today, not original of course but says its compatible. I just placed it and it's working fine. But when I click on the battery icon it says "Battery unknown remaining". I left it to drain the charge in the battery comletely till the laptop switched off (switched off suddenly since it doesnt tell how much battery is remaining). So, now when I plug in the adapter it says "No Battery detected" or "Plugged in and not charging"!!

It seems like it's charging because the laptop can stay ON without the adapter but why can't the laptop detect the battery or tell how much batter is remaining or whether it is charging?? 

Please help me if you can, I'm so frustrated with this

Thanx


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Toshiba laptop "battery unknown remaining".. "No battery detected"?*

Hi and welcome to TSF

I would contact the seller and inform them that the battery you received did not work. Hopefully they will take it back or exchange it.

BG


----------



## Sarahness (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Toshiba laptop "battery unknown remaining".. "No battery detected"?*

Hi & thanks (still trying to find my way around here :smile: ) 

I was hoping I can fix this problem cause I just noted that even with my previous original battery it doesn't show if it's charging


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Toshiba laptop "battery unknown remaining".. "No battery detected"?*

Hi,

Just putting my two cents in here. Sounds like it is generally working but windows isn't recognizing it maybe due to a driver issue, maybe someone could clarify on that further maybe?

Steve


----------



## cher chong (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Toshiba laptop "battery unknown remaining".. "No battery detected"?*

Hello , Toshiba computer battery , you can look at
toshiba laptop Battery, toshiba Charger/AC Adapter


----------

